# Diseño en el circuit maker 2000



## slash22 (May 26, 2007)

Estoy diseñando unos esquemas o circuitos con valvulas (12AX7, EL34 y 5U4).
La consulta es porque en la libreria standar del CircuitMaker2000, me figura un "Vacumm tubes generico de triodo, pentodo etc." pero no las valvulas especificas.
Pero el problema mayor es que no encuentro la posibilidad de que me redibuje el circuito en un orden prolijo. Y ya para tener una respuesta excelente, si hay posibilidades de que me lo redibuje, no solo en esquema, sino que ademas en diburo armado sobre puentes con los zocalos incluidos.
Para finalizar, el Traxmaker, no me reconoce la valvula.

Gracias


----------



## aliteroid (May 27, 2007)

Le estas pidiendo demasiado, el CM2000 es un programa muy basico solo para propositos educativos, sus librerias son muy limitadas asi que no encontraras ninguna de las valvulas que necesitas las que existen son solo genericas y por lo tanto tampoco tendras su equivalente PCB. Si estas trabajando con valvulas olvidate de CM y consiguete por ejemplo Multisim, Proteus, Protel, Orcad


----------



## slash22 (May 27, 2007)

ok.
Se me complica el tema de las correcciones.... en mover o agrandar el circuito.... hay algo  que no encuentre.

Tendre en cuenta algunos de esos softs. ¿alguno de esos en español?

gracias


----------



## aliteroid (May 28, 2007)

Todos en ingles pero solo necesitas saber terminos tecnicos son programas muy faciles de usar y todos se utilizan los mismos terminos te recomiendo Multisim 10


----------



## slash22 (May 28, 2007)

Perdon las preguntas densas...

Los archivos de los distintos softs ¿son compatibles? ¿las librerias?
Ahi si tengo las valvulas diferenciadas?

1000 gracias

gonzalo


----------

